# Is this the correct seal for the intake?



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Guys,

I’m getting ready to bolt on my intake manifold and I noticed that the only seal that would work for the manifold-water pump junction seems a bit small for the machined recess on the intake. I would have thought that it would have been made to fill all the space available but it’s not the case. This seems to be the only seal in my gasket kit that could work here but wanted to make sure I wasn’t making a mistake. Thanks for your help. 

Mike


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

a little "right stuff" sealer on both sides after cleaning all surfaces with brake clean
even the doughnut ... to get the release agent and cosmoline off..

it expands a bit once compressed ............

intake bolts go in and stay loose

snug the long skinny bolt up to pull the manifold forward .... then torque intake bolts

S T

then pull the water pump ....

did you grease up the or at least oil up the timing chain and the fuel pump arm and inside the eccentric ?

and you had dowl pin sleeves on the block or timing cover 

https://butlerperformance.com/i-244...in-cover-alignment-sleeves-set-aau-n538s.html


----------



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes on everything but not certain about the dowels. The timing cover is new from KRE just can’t remember if the dowels were in there or if they were in the block. Worst case if they aren’t in there are they critical? I prefer not to take the timing cover off. Also, what are these blue things for? They were in all the gasket sets I bought for the engine but no idea where they go. Thanks. 

Mike


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

70conv said:


> Yes on everything but not certain about the dowels. The timing cover is new from KRE just can’t remember if the dowels were in there or if they were in the block. Worst case if they aren’t in there are they critical? I prefer not to take the timing cover off. Also, what are these blue things for? They were in all the gasket sets I bought for the engine but no idea where they go. Thanks.
> 
> Mike


They are inserts that hold the intake gaskets to the heads - 2 inserts per side.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

KRE timing covers do not have the countersunk bores in the bottom two bolt holes, so you can't use the dowel sleeves with them. At least I couldn't with mine. They way to install it is to leave the timing cover bolts loose enough so that it can move a little, then install the balancer. With the timing cover loose, it should center itself on the balancer seal. Then tighten the bolts.

Bear


----------



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Well I can loosen the bolts but I mounted the TC cover already and I tacked the gasket on both sides with silicone so it’s basically stuck on but I guess it can shift a little if I loosen the bolts.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That seal looks too small for my liking. With all of mine, with oem timing covers, that seal is always, and has always been, a press-in fit with no gaps at all. If you have to use it, use enough sealer around the outside edges, and let it tack up for awhile before the install.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> That seal looks too small for my liking. With all of mine, with oem timing covers, that seal is always, and has always been, a press-in fit with no gaps at all. If you have to use it, use enough sealer around the outside edges, and let it tack up for awhile before the install.


The seal that he showed in the first photo is consistent with all of the ones that I've gotten in gasket sets for the past several years. I don't know if it's the "right" one but it's what has been in there. I too always add some "insurance" in the way of a good silicone sealant to both sides before I install it. I also always cut my coolant crossover apart from the rest of the intake manifold. 

On the silicone, I apply decent layer to both sides - not crazy goopy, but "enough". Then I assemble the crossover but tighten all 3 bolts only barely finger tight, just enough to hold things in place. I let it sit for about an hour to let the sealant cure a little and start to firm up, then I torque everything down. I've never needed any kind of sealant where the crossover mates to the water passages in the heads, I just use it on the donut.

Bear


----------

